
Show HN: sshmux - persistent ssh sessions with tmux - Russell91
https://github.com/Russell91/sshmux
======
nivertech
Is there something like this for byobu?

------
Russell91
OP here. I made this because I love mosh [1], but was simply unable to
convince IT to let me use it on the network. Using mosh sometimes and ssh
other times was a real pain for muscle memory, so I figured there must be some
way of getting those mosh features without going through UDP port 60000. I was
recommended to try autossh, but discovered that was lacking in polish, and
wrote this instead. Hope you guys enjoy it too!

[1] [http://mosh.mit.edu](http://mosh.mit.edu)

